# Where are y'all fishin this weekend?



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

It looks like Jr. and I will be here (see below) and in the general area... stop by and say hi - we always enjoy meeting new P&S-ers!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That's the bulkhead. Are you going to be there on Saturday or Sunday?

I plan on hitting IRI on Sunday and them moving down toward OC with the tides. I'll call you if I hit the bulkhead.

Terpfan, are you going to be down there? Haven't fished with you for a while.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably both days... and possibly that pier for the triggers . Yup, ring me if you're going to hit the bulkhead.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey GC,

Sorry, but got church on Sunday and the boys are not going until late Saturday. That and I'm a wimp and can't drive too long by myself. I don't see how Tunafish does it. Anyways, good luck guys, and I hope you guys get a lot. The boys have been giving me some of their catch recently, and it's totally appreciated by the recovering wife. Thanks guys!!!! (I appreciate it too, but for the thought and not the actual partake of fish, since I don't eat fish).

Good luck,
Chump


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

chump said:


> Hey GC,
> 
> Sorry, but got church on Sunday and the boys are not going until late Saturday. That and I'm a wimp and can't drive too long by myself. I don't see how Tunafish does it. Anyways, good luck guys, and I hope you guys get a lot. The boys have been giving me some of their catch recently, and it's totally appreciated by the recovering wife. Thanks guys!!!! (I appreciate it too, but for the thought and not the actual partake of fish, since I don't eat fish).
> 
> ...


We'll catch up in Nov... and go for them blues at AI!


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Hitting 3Rs Fri. afternoon and Sat. Was hoping the cool weather the other week would have continued and brought the choppers in by this time. Too late, already planned for this weekend. Looks to be rather snotty for Fri. afternoon weather wise. Have to make the best of it and catch the dinks


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey GC,
> 
> Sorry, but got church on Sunday and the boys are not going until late Saturday. That and I'm a wimp and can't drive too long by myself. I don't see how Tunafish does it. Anyways, good luck guys, and I hope you guys get a lot. The boys have been giving me some of their catch recently, and it's totally appreciated by the recovering wife. Thanks guys!!!! (I appreciate it too, but for the thought and not the actual partake of fish, since I don't eat fish).
> 
> ...


Chump, I am in the same boat as you. I am thinking of trying to meet them on Sunday AM but I have a long drive back on Sunday night and last week I was trying to do anything to keep me awake. I do not like that especially with my family inside. I haven't decided yet but I might try the OC bridge on Saturday night.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Well...*

Leaving for IRI\3r's at 3pm today.. will be there until early afternoon friday.. Then saturday evening somemore blue chasing locally... After thant I may hit SPSP 5am-12 sun...


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

sunday morning iri then oci in the afternoon.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Leaving for IRI\3r's at 3pm today.. will be there until early afternoon friday.. Then saturday evening somemore blue chasing locally... After thant I may hit SPSP 5am-12 sun...


Dayum "K" !!! You are becoming more and more the Storm Trooper! Good to see you can get out and do a lot of fishing!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

has anthing going on at SPSP? I'll be in Nova this weekend, I might have a free day on Saturday.. anyone else going there?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fishbait said:


> That's the bulkhead. Are you going to be there on Saturday or Sunday?
> 
> I plan on hitting IRI on Sunday and them moving down toward OC with the tides. I'll call you if I hit the bulkhead.
> 
> Terpfan, are you going to be down there? Haven't fished with you for a while.


there is a good chance that i will fish sunday.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Well my wife is a smart woman... I don't Golf, club, visit gentleman's club's (well not often.. lol).. all i Do if fish and play house...  So she does'nt B$#ch too much..... 



cygnus-x1 said:


> Dayum "K" !!! You are becoming more and more the Storm Trooper! Good to see you can get out and do a lot of fishing!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll be bouncin' around from IRI (maybe CHSP) all the way to the OC inlet. 

Asian Plan (which means it can and will change at any moment) 

1. Get to IRI by afternoon Saturday and fish for tog/flounder
2. Fish OC Bridge at night for Stripers
3. Hit up the tog again in the morning (prolly bulkhead).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wherever the road takes me. Hint - it will be near some body of water and in MD.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Tell you what Chump, if you can somehow get your better half to let you go out all day Saturday and are willing to leave her all alone with a 3 wk old, you can join AK and myself. Leaving bout 4 AM Saturday and coming back Sat night.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Tell you what Chump, if you can somehow get your better half to let you go out all day Saturday and are willing to leave her all alone with a 3 wk old, you can join AK and myself. Leaving bout 4 AM Saturday and coming back Sat night.


I take it you are hitting the sands of AI?

Man I wish I could get a long stretch of time like that to fish. I'll be lucky to get in 5 good hours on Saturday evening.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Quick Q - weather.com is calling for WINDY 20mph day for Sat. do y'all think it will tip tog'in one way or the other? What's your experiance tog'in in tha wind? TIA.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I am going hunting for some of these guys in waters I haven't had the pleasure of catching them!

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup6aQQ%7C%3Dup6RKKt%3Axxr%3D0-qpDP-WtlfRt7Pf7mrPfrj7t%3DzrRfDUX%3AeQaQxg%3Dr%3F87KR6xqpxQQo0xJolxJe0xv8uOc5xQQQJlnoQGneQJqpfVtB%3F*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QQP0%7CRup6eJe%7C/of=50,474,442


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Weather dependent, my friend and I will be hitting AI VA beach Saturday morning. We'll drive down from Rehoboth and should be there early AM.

Sandcrab
Have 4X4 - will fish


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I take it you are hitting the sands of AI?.


I'll wave to you from the VA side of AI on Saturday morning!  I have a blue Siverado..

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

no sand this time, toggin...


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> no sand this time, toggin...


Got addicted in togging now, Trev?
Good luck guys..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's just more fun cause it's constant action. You can join us if you like.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

will be there tomorrow toggin too. I don't think all this wind will have the rockfish and blues cooperating in the inlet.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm... looks like a P&S Togfest at the bulkhead Sat! Cool - hope meet all y'all there  and I hope we all limit out!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just about to chime in but I will be there on Sunday...Please leave some tog for me


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Look for semi-fat average height average looking white dude wearing an ugly hat and a blue and white P&S shirt with 3/4 length sleeves (unless its cold enough for a jacket).

I don't know, Sea Salt, French...I never hear of these guys catching anything. Maybe I should stay home this weekend.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

shoot son, I am the juvenille sea bass king!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

_Plz _leave some togs for me and Jr. . I just saw that tog a.k.a. *blackfish *is $15.99 per lb at that asian supermarket  - man that is $$$


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just teasing you guys in case there was any question. Sounding like a P&S get together. So who is bringing the steaks?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> It's just more fun cause it's constant action. You can join us if you like.


You bet...I might only have a chance to go out on Sunday. Thanks again for the invite.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Look for semi-fat average height average looking white dude wearing an ugly hat and a blue and white P&S shirt with 3/4 length sleeves (unless its cold enough for a jacket).



dude, sounds like a profile for a serial killer...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, a stripper slayer for sure! (making joke about how many people spell striper incorrectly on here)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Scary picture 

Arggggg . . . I just got from OC . . . now I have the itch to go back!!!!! 

Chumpie, will ya give me a ride so I can sleep


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, my weekend plans fell apart, so there will be no fishing plans for me. Thanks, Husky for the invite, but I just won't be able to make it out there. Look forward to meeting you sometime.

Thanks again,
Chump


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Is that a hotel?*

That multistory waterfront building along the bulkhead between 2nd and 3rd streets; is that a hotel? or a residential apartment? If it's a hotel; anybody know the name of it? Thanks! (sorry to hijack the thread).

Regards,

RY.




GhostCrab said:


> It looks like Jr. and I will be here (see below) and in the general area... stop by and say hi - we always enjoy meeting new P&S-ers!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't think it's a hotel . . . but I always see vacationers hangin' out on the balcony talkin' about what fish are being caught. They best is when they talk about you real loud and determine whether or not it's a shark/ray/tog/flounder/spot/bass/salmon that your pulling up. 

I think they are condos . . . but not 100% positive.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I think it's condos as well. It's called the Corinth, I believe.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Guess they are Condos*

Hey Guys,

Thanks for your replies. I was hoping it was a hotel or at least an apartment/condo that had a few units as rentals available. How nice it would be to go fishing for togs and flatties off of your "doorstep"? That dude who lives there in that house off the bulkhead on 4th street has it easy; i've seen him a couple of times fishing from the edge of the lawn.

I'll be in OC in a couple of weeks; hopefully there are still some good sized tog at the bulkhead or in the vicinity.  Anyone have any suggestions as to where to stay on the cheap in OC within walking distance to a good public fishing location? Preferably near the bulkhead.

Tight lines,

RY.


----------

